# Soldiers Deserve better



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

When a soldier, sailor, airman or Marine is killed in the line of duty, his family eventually gets a flag and a note conveying sympathy and respect and from the United States Government. When a Black pro basketball player announces he is gay, he immediately gets a personal phone call from the President congratulating him for his courage.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

:tape2:Thats BS:!:


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Nothing new, depends entirely on the man in the oval office. I know Bush personally called the families of men I served with after they were killed in action. This president doesn't have the stones or intestinal fortitude to do what is right. Bush didn't always make the right call, but one thing that can be said about him is he cared deeply for the men and women in uniform serving at his bidding.


----------

